# What's your age?



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yamahog made a very astute observation that 48 was over the hill for this forum.

Anyway I'm curious to know the age spread here.

Not to worry, it's a private poll.


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

23 here


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

aaak you didn't wait for the poll to post. Oh well. so i'm over the hill.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Race ya to the bottom!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

That's bad when the only responses are in the 45-50 range! 46 here


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

s'ok till senility sets in. I see I repeated years in every group. eh who cares. there's no way to tell if you lie!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Me > Dirt


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

my compost pile produced a fine dirt aged only 3 years.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

c'mon I see you guys eyeing the thread.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

What? I voted! 

At least I think I did.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

40 now, 41 next month............. :thumbsup: 
Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yes: did you vote in the 35 to 40, or 40 to 45 age group?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

0 to 10. I measure my years in Metric.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah. There's still time to re-do it. 0-10, 11-15, 16-20, 21-25 ...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I prefer leaving it ambiguous. you're as old as you feel.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Put me in the 45-50 section.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I was 40 when I first signed on to HobbyTalk back in 1999!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

What I worry about is my waist size and age being roughly equivalent. This must be avoided at all costs.

Hand me that Krispy Kreme will ya?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Why does the poll stop at 50? I'm sure some of the birthdates here are substantially B.S. (that's "Before Sputnik" — what did you think I meant?)

Anyway, officially I'm somewhere between 50 and death.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

polling boxes are limited to 10. besides, is there actually life after 50?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Why yes there is life after the big 50. Case in point,I am 51 and still bike riding at least 5 miles per day some times even more.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Just turned 53 a couple of weeks ago. 53...whoooo boy, never thought I'd be this old so soon. Must finish models.

Rogue


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

irishtrek said:


> Why yes there is life after the big 50. Case in point,I am 51 and still bike riding at least 5 miles per day some times even more.


Yeah but you live in Oregon where they don't have self service gas stations. That alone cuts the life expectancy of the rest of the country by about 20 years.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

In dog years, I am dead! But in human years, just a young one at 47.
I might have to grow old, but I am not going to grow up!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

44 here. Great to see that there are even OLDER codgers on the forum! :tongue:

Y'all can be the older brothers that I never had. Just don't hit me too hard when I flinch. 

Can I tag along wherever y'all go? Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh? 
Can I, huh?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not ashamed, it took me a lot of crap to get this age ! SO......I'm 455 in dog years.
That's 'cause it's been a dog's life. But in human years I'll admit to 65 5/6 th.
And even if ya do have a problem with that, I'm to danged old to care.
Dabbler


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm 57 so respect your elders!!Alexander


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Perfesser,
My 8 year younger kid brother tried that when I was in my teens. I took him to a sexy French movie with English sub-titles, he never asked again !!
Diabolic Dabbler


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am 38 going on 102 you are only as old as you feel!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im 38 and still ticking :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, but is that your cheap watch or your pacemaker ??


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> Perfesser,
> My 8 year younger kid brother tried that when I was in my teens. I took him to a sexy French movie with English sub-titles, he never asked again !!
> Diabolic Dabbler


That wouldn't have worked with me. I LOVE sexy French movies with subtitles and always have! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Now 43 and not quite over the hill but i can atest it's a bloody good view from the top !

Besides, someone once defined old age happening when a broad mind and a narrow waist swap places...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

51, the same as I have unfinished kits....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In Mars years I'm only 25!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

53 this Friday, 7/14. 

Hugs!
Da Queen


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm 41 and tall enough to ride this ride. :wave:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

44 and still mowing my own lawn.

Happy Birthday Lisa, It only took you 53 years to look that good?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Steve, I'm somewhat disappointed that you seem to consider that anyone over 50 is a) too old to be considered as part of this hobby or b) to embarrassed to admit their age. A simple "Over 50" option would have been nice.

Heck I was over 50 when I started posting on the board.

I'm 61 and it looks like I'm the senior member so far.

[underbreath]Young whippersnappers.[/underbreath]

Jim


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"I'm 61 and it looks like I'm the senior member so far." -Arronax-

Not quite me bucko ! In member years maybe. I'll hit 66 Sept. 10, and more'n likely 66 will hit back !! ??
Sheesh, these kids today just don't pay attention ! ?
Dabbler


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Huh? Wha?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Arronax said:


> Steve, I'm somewhat disappointed that you seem to consider that anyone over 50 is a) too old to be considered as part of this hobby or b) to embarrassed to admit their age. A simple "Over 50" option would have been nice.
> 
> Heck I was over 50 when I started posting on the board.
> 
> ...


A thousand apologies. I didn't mean to offend anyone. Lumping together everyone over 50 as "how dare you" was more the limitation of the polling function (and my ineptness). Celebrate your designing dotage!

I find that one advantage as I get older, is my craftsmanship gets better. Or maybe it's failing eyesight.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Steve244 said:


> A thousand apologies. I didn't mean to offend anyone. Lumping together everyone over 50 as "how dare you" was more the limitation of the polling function (and my ineptness). Celebrate your designing dotage!
> 
> I find that one advantage as I get older, is my craftsmanship gets better. Or maybe it's failing eyesight.


Ha!, I thought "how dare you" was like the response you'd expect to get if you asked a woman!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

49, at least for the next 3 months then it's the big ol' 50. Thankfully I have the mentallity of a 7 year old.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dabbler is MUCH older than he says! When he builds dinosaur models, the color is from memory. So respect your elder! :lol: 

Perfesser, I will let you tag along, as long as you pay! :devil: 

Why is it when I go to the mall, and see the store The Body Shop, I want to ask them,"What can you do about my body?" :freak:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

45.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Well past 55!
Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

yamahog said:


> 45.


 Headshot!

*BANG!!!*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Separated at birth?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, now we all know yamahogs real name!!! Look in the lower left hand corner of the photo it says David M. Potter, and Yamahog even autographed it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

irishtrek said:


> Hey, now we all know yamahogs real name!!! Look in the lower left hand corner of the photo it says David M. Potter, and Yamahog even autographed it.


no no, that's just a character he played. A persona.

45 was a good year.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"no no, that's just a character he played."*

Yes Steve, you're exactly right. That was from 1987's "Wanted: Dead or Alive." That was my picture they used on the post office wall. Their special-effects guy added the moniker at the bottom of the pic.

*"Hey, now we all know yamahogs real name!!!"*

Funny how kids get all excited when they think they know somethin'.

--Hawg


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Kid? Just who do you think you is calling me a kid, huh?
Well kid bucko, I am waiting.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_Damn _wer'e old! Hope they have Wi-Fi at the old folks home.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

maybe we better get to work designing our own retirement home.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Why is it when I go to the mall, and see the store The Body Shop, I want to ask them,"What can you do about my body?" :freak:


Just slap on some Bondo, sand, prime, paint and it should be good for another 20 years or so!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

They say when you get old you start to lose things, your hair, your memory, your  ......... Now what was I talking about? 

In the words of Roseann Roseann Adanna (sp) "Never Mind" ..... 

Oh well I'm 52. :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, but do you get out and about or do you just sit there all day long working on your models or what?
As for me I'm heading to my local hobby shop, on a mountain/road bike bye :wave:


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

23 here


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Well so much for going to the hobby shop, just as I started to leave my back tire blew out and I cannot get a new tire & tube until tommorow.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

enterprise_fan said:


> In the words of Roseann Roseann Adanna (sp) "Never Mind" .....


... or Miss Emily Litella maybe? I could be wrong ...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Speaking as someone who used to regularly use statistical analysis, we seem to have an almost perfect bell curve centered arond 47 or so. That's a little higher mean then I was expecting.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm headed to the Auto Parts store to get some makeup supplies, if I can remember the way.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Dabbler is MUCH older than he says! When he builds dinosaur models, the color is from memory. So respect your elder! :lol:
> 
> Well I have to admit the memory's not that good anymore so some of my colors may be off slightly. All those volcanoes going off and all distorted the tones somewhat and kinda hurt the old eyes !


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

If I may...I'll chime in with a 44. I will grow older in years but i REFUSE to grow up! Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go play with my new Bionicle lego set then color my activity book with brand new crayola crayons.

P-S2


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm 36. Not the median age at all......


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> If I may...I'll chime in with a 44. I will grow older in years but i REFUSE to grow up! Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go play with my new Bionicle lego set then color my activity book with brand new crayola crayons.P-S2


Aw Gee !! You got the 64 color box ! I never got the 64 color box ! Not fair, Mom always liked you best !!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

51 here


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

48 years old. Now where did I put that extra box of Depends?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> If I may...I'll chime in with a 44.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Just Plain Al said:


> Speaking as someone who used to regularly use statistical analysis, we seem to have an almost perfect bell curve centered arond 47 or so. That's a little higher mean then I was expecting.


I consider myself "ahead of the curve".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm just glad you fellows are in the upper few percentiles of the bell curve of I.Q. It's hard finding intelligent company nowadays. :thumbsup:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

51 here. I guess it's no surprise that for a hobby that was at its peak of popularity in the 1960s, the vast majority of members of these boards were born at or before that time.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Forty one years old but I refuse to grow up completely!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm just glad you fellows are in the upper few percentiles of the bell curve of I.Q. It's hard finding intelligent company nowadays. :thumbsup:


So you came to a modelers forum to look for THAT ?? :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> So you came to a modelers forum to look for THAT ?? :jest:


What can I say? Maybe I'm exaggerating a little with some of y'all, but most of you are hardly what I'd call "dull." 

Creative people have to be intelligent but intelligent people are necessarily creative. Here, I get the former and am happy for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm 48, and I didn't listen to the warnings I received from "cantankerous old gheezers that nobody liked much" about how the reflexes slow down, the eye sight fails, the memory gets fuzzy travelling from one room into the next; and now that it's actually happening to ME, I wish I hadn't replied to their warnings with a pointing finger and laughter.  
Oh, well, if they were still around, they'd call it "justice". :tongue:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm in the 45-50 catagory so i guess that makes me negative 5 years old . 
hb


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

34 here. This poll makes me feel old. LOL


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Anymore time here, and you will look old! 

Hanging out here has got my IQ up to $24.99.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"Maybe I'm exaggerating a little with some of y'all, but most of you are hardly what I'd call "dull." *

Mr. Coffee, I'm as dull as they get.

What I can't figger out in this poll is the math. I mean, bein' 45 and all, I put myself in the "40-45" category. But I coulda also put myself in the "45-50" category. But the machine won't lemme vote twice. So I think the results are a tad skewed. I vote that the ages shouldn't overlap.

--Hawg


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OVERLAP ?? You mean like on your belt ??


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yamahog said:


> *"Maybe I'm exaggerating a little with some of y'all, but most of you are hardly what I'd call "dull." *
> 
> Mr. Coffee, I'm as dull as they get.
> 
> ...


sigh... I acknowledged my senility in post 6.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

53. 6'4" 250 lbs. Spec ops background. NSA. Balding. Breaking down. Still aware that this "over 48" concept is not right. Which is what my mother said about me to my father. My real one.:dude: I keep what sanity I have left by modeling and I THINK I'm starting to get the hang of it after 40 + years of trying....T.U.C.


----------

